# a breve



## alenaro

Comment traduire _a breve_ en français? En italien on l'utilise pour dire que quelque chose sera faite dans un futur très proche.
Des exemples:

-Il capo è andato al bar, tornerà _a breve_. 
-> Le boss est au bar, il va rentrer _a breve_.

-_A breve_ dovremo fornire all'organizzazione i nomi dei giocatori.
->_A breve_ on devra communiquer à l'organisateur les noms des joueurs.


----------



## itka

Ciao Alenaro !
Ce qui me vient à l'esprit, c'est "sous peu" :
_"Le boss est au bar, il va rentrer* sous peu*".

_Ça marche moins bien pour commencer la phrase. Je préfèrerais déplacer l'expression et mettre le verbe au présent (ou au futur proche) pour montrer que ça doit se faire très rapidement :
_"On doit communiquer __*sous peu* à l'organisateur les noms des joueurs"._

Quelquefois, pour insister vraiment beaucoup sur l'urgence, d'une façon humoristique, on peut même dire : _"incessamment sous peu"._

Autres possibilités :
_de toute urgence
dans les plus brefs délais/dans les meilleurs délais
à court terme
très bientôt_
_à brève échéance_


----------



## alenaro

Je te remercie! Je connaissais l'expression _sous peu_, mais la traduction donnée par mon dictionnaire est _tra breve_. Voilà pourquoi je me demandais s'il pouvait y avoir une autre possibilité. Et en effet il y en a plusieurs! 
Tu es toujours très precieuse, bonne nuit


----------



## itka

Ah ! Je ne connais pas "tra breve"... Y aurait-il une différence ? (tra breve/ a breve)


----------



## Necsus

itka said:


> Ah ! Je ne connais pas "tra breve"... Y aurait-il une différence ? (tra breve/ a breve)


Ciao, Itka! La différence devrait être que _tra breve_ signifie '*tra* poco tempo' (_dans quelques minutes_, je crois) et _a breve_ '*entro* poco tempo' (_d'ici quelques minutes_, je crois).


----------



## itka

Tu as raison ! C'est bien probable, en effet. Merci, Necsus !


----------



## TheWiz

Ne pouvait-t-on pas utiliser _bientot?_


----------



## alenaro

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Itka! La différence devrait être que _tra breve_ signifie '*tra* poco tempo' (_dans quelques minutes_, je crois) et _a breve_ '*entro* poco tempo' (_d'ici quelques minutes_, je crois).



Je crois que la distinction n'a guère de sens enfin, vu que le mot italien _tra_ devrait tirer son origin du mot latin _interus -> intra -> interno_ -> *entro*, c'est à dire _dans les limits_.
À mon avis on pourrait donc peut-être choisir selon le cas, en suivant l'habitude ou bien la beauté du son...


----------



## Necsus

alenaro said:


> Je crois que la distinction n'a guere de sens, vu que le mot italien _tra_ devrait prendre origin du mot latin _interus -> intra -> interno_ -> *entro*, c'est à dire _dans les limits_.


Be', capita spesso che da uno stesso etimo derivino due parole proprio per la necessità di un uso differenziato.
Il mio post era in risposta alla domanda di Itka sulla possibile differenza di significato fra _entro _e _tra_, non a quella originaria del thread.
A mio modo di vedere, se il riferimento temporale è vago (come nel tuo esempio), il significato può essere doppio; se i riferimenti sono due _[tornerò tra le quattro e le cinque],_ _tra_ ha valore di 'entro un certo arco di tempo'; ma in presenza di un solo riferimento preciso il significato di _tra_ non può che essere 'dopo quell'arco di tempo': _tornerò tra un'ora_ per me vuol dire 'tornerò dopo che sarà trascorsa un'ora', mentre _entro un'ora_ vuol dire 'tornerò prima che sia trascorsa un'ora'. Significati quasi opposti, quindi, anche se l'etimo è comune.


----------



## alenaro

Necsus said:


> Be', capita spesso che da uno stesso etimo derivino due parole proprio per la necessità di un uso differenziato.
> Il mio post era in risposta alla domanda di Itka sulla possibile differenza di significato fra _entro _e _tra_, non a quella originaria del thread.
> A mio modo di vedere, se il riferimento temporale è vago (come nel tuo esempio), il significato può essere doppio; se i riferimenti sono due _[tornerò tra le quattro e le cinque],_ _tra_ ha valore di 'entro un certo arco di tempo'; ma in presenza di un solo riferimento preciso il significato di _tra_ non può che essere 'dopo quell'arco di tempo': _tornerò tra un'ora_ per me vuol dire 'tornerò dopo che sarà trascorsa un'ora', mentre _entro un'ora_ vuol dire 'tornerò prima che sia trascorsa un'ora'. Significati quasi opposti, quindi, anche se l'etimo è comune.



Interessante. In effetti, cercando, ho trovato una distinzione curiosa fra _fra_ & _tra_. A differenza di _fra_, il _tra_ starebbe anche per _oltre_, quindi legato a _trans_. 
Però devo dirvi che personalmente quando dico _Torno tra 1 h_ lo dico con l'intento di tornare _Tra 1 h *circa*_: seppure intimamente mi senta autorizzato ad arrivare con un po' di ritardo, ho sempre creduto che la frase significasse _Entro 1 h_, o tutt'al più _1 h esatta_. Tant'è vero che in alcune zone d'Italia c'è la tendenza ad usare diminuitivi come _Torno fra 1 oretta_, quasi a voler giustificare in anticipo un possibile ritardo non previsto nelle parole pronunciate.


----------

